# Oxford Park and Ride



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

From October 1 some Oxford Park and rides are charging. They are Peartree (North), Seacourt (West) and Redbridge.(South)
The charge for cars will be 1.50 for 24 hours. I have talked to the staff and they have not been told if Motorhomes will be charged but they think not because the charge is for 24 hours and motorhomes are not allowed to overnight. Only Redbridge and Water Eaton take motorhomes.
Water Eaton (North of Oxford) takes motorhomes and will continue not to charge. The bus service is however not very good from Water Eaton.
Thornhill (East) does not take motorhomes and is not charging.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a fee camping place at Redbridge P&R and an official one.

To get to the free one, go past the P&R, turn 1st left (towards Go Outdoors), turn 1st left by the bathroom place and the spot is 100 yards on your left. 

Its used by alot by people.

Officially you can also ask at the P&R and thye will let you in, but quite often they will direct to this spot anyway.


----------

